

Your first startup should be someone else's - toast76
http://blog.downie.com.au/your-first-startup-should-be-someone-elses

======
nedwin
Spot on.

I worked on three different startup ideas unsuccessfully before moving into an
existing business. I learned a little in the unsuccessful startups but not a
great deal - it's hard to learn when you don't have a great amount of traction
/ users etc.

When I moved into the existing business suddenly I learned how to sell, how to
work with customers, how to position the brand etc.

I wish I'd sucked it up and taken a more junior role sooner - I think I would
be further along by now.

~~~
chexton
Agree with Ned. I worked on an idea (two, even) before starting our current
business and, although I learnt a lot from that experience, I don't think it
was as much as I'd have learned spending time in a slightly larger, faster-
moving, company.

I think the idea of getting real exposure sooner is underrated.

Incidentally, this is why your Startup Apprentice role is so interesting
nedwin ;).

